# $80 per kWh at the pac level?



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

I just finished watching the latest "After Hours" on Autoline and a claim was made about Tesla battery pacs have attained an $80 per kWh price point, and $60 per kWh at the cel level.

Edit: For Tesla specific conversation, fast forward to 50:12; for the $80/$60 quote, fast forward to 55:10

Anyone else hear about this:


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

They're talking about Tesla's deal with CATL to make batteries for the Chinese Model 3's.

Exclusive: Tesla's secret batteries aim to rework the math for electric cars and the grid

_The cost of CATL's cobalt-free lithium iron phosphate battery packs has fallen below $80 per kilowatt-hour, with the cost of the battery cells dropping below $60/kWh, the sources said. _


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> They're talking about Tesla's deal with CATL to make batteries for the Chinese Model 3's.
> 
> Exclusive: Tesla's secret batteries aim to rework the math for electric cars and the grid
> 
> _The cost of CATL's cobalt-free lithium iron phosphate battery packs has fallen below $80 per kilowatt-hour, with the cost of the battery cells dropping below $60/kWh, the sources said. _


Thanks for the link and the context therein.

So less energy dense cels using the cobalt free technology...I'll assume (for now) that this technology will only result in a standard range plus sort of setup because the available volume of the current battery pac design becomes the limiting factor.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Mike said:


> battery pac


Is your keyboard missing the 'K' key?


> So less energy dense cels


One of your 'L' keys is missing too.


I'm taking this article with a big grain of salt. There's some information in there that seems to be incorrect, such as the statements about Tesla using old vehicle battery packs in power applications.

It's also not clear if the cells are actually less energy-dense. I guess we'll find out during battery day, if they ever hold it.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> if they ever hold it.


3 months maybe, 6 months definitely.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

garsh said:


> Is your keyboard missing the 'K' key?
> 
> One of your 'L' keys is missing too.
> 
> ...


I was always bad a speling. ;-p


----------

